# Shipping/Transport of Bike



## Baron Blackbird (Feb 27, 2013)

Howdy,

Good or Bad, who do you have experience with as far as transporting your bike for you?

I'm in the market to have one shipped from Southern California (Los Angles) up towards Portland. As much as I'd like to jump a plane & ride it back, this isn't exactly the time I want to be in airports & planes.

Thanks!


----------



## Jmccargo (Apr 23, 2020)

I also transported what happened to you was not right, you have to give 1 time you JMC bike transport


----------

